# Your Top 3 Newly Discovered Local SA E-liquid For 2015



## johan (18/12/15)

My top 3 newly discovered local SA juice that impressed me most during 2015 (in no particular order):

1. World Wonders - *Taj Mahal* (_obtained at Vapecon 2015 just before I left for the green isle_).
2. Mike's Mega Mixes - *AshyBac* (_got a sample during my last visit to SA - would definitely buy a couple of liters on my next visit_).
3. Fogg's Famous Sause - *The Milky Way* (_one toot on Rob's CeeCee fitted with Manta and I was hooked, got 1 bottle from the BIG GUY in store, and bought half a dozen at a Pretoria stockist before I returned back home_).

*What's Yours?*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/12/15)

Mike's Mega Mixes - *Lime Party Extra*
WhiteLabel - *Berry Yoghurt*
Wiener Vape Co - *Fetch*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/15)

I don't have any recently discovered ADV's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek (18/12/15)

Considering I'm still a n00b and only had like 3 months to play :


Mike's Mega Mixes - *Lime Party Extra*
VapourMountain - *Tropical Ice (XXX and Special Reserve ICE - going to count them together)*
Mike's Mega Mixes - *Biscuit Dreams (VM Coffee added)*
*
Mentions required : *
BumbleBee's - Kings Breakfast
Complex Chaos - Freaky Loops
Matador (thx to Andre) no idea now who it was from

I'm sure I've missed a few as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neal (18/12/15)

Am taking the opportunity of being in UK at moment to try out some "premium" liquids which are extremely expensive, and I have to say that many of SA liquids I have tried stand up very well in comparison. Big thumbs up to our local vendors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (18/12/15)

Local is f#ken lekker!!! In no particular order:
For my MTL 12mg
MMM - Lime Party
MMM - Budget Banana
ELP - Cowboys Apple Pie + Special Reserve

For my dripper: 
Mr. Hardwicks - DDD
NCV - Burst
White label - Berry Yoghurt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/12/15)

2015 was a great year for local juices.

We have some really talented local mixers. So much so, that I haven't been bothered to waste cash on international liquids.

In no particular order :

White Label - Key Lime Pie
ELP - Special Reserve 
Orion - Eclipse
MMM - Biscuit Dreams

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Eequinox (18/12/15)

Yiannaki said:


> 2015 was a great year for local juices.
> 
> We have some really talented local mixers. So much so, that I haven't been bothered to waste cash on international liquids.
> 
> ...




Centurion vapes Butterscotch Brulee
Mr Hardwicks Debbie does donuts 
The Lungbrewery Reaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (18/12/15)

No order here: 
MMM - biscuit dreams (before I discovered the alcohol content haha) 
ELP - special reserve
Vapor Mountain - VM4
Whitelabel - cookies and cream

So many that I still want to try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike (18/12/15)

Yiannaki said:


> 2015 was a great year for local juices.
> 
> We have some really talented local mixers. So much so, that I haven't been bothered to waste cash on international liquids.
> 
> ...



Did you mix it with the cinnamon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (18/12/15)

Mike said:


> Did you mix it with the cinnamon?


I did!  now I need we need a Yiannaki version that's always available for order


----------



## Mike (18/12/15)

I think there's a thread somewhere by one of the vendors about custom orders? 

Hahahaha! Glad you enjoyed it bud!!!


----------



## ET (18/12/15)

My top 3 recently discovered local favourites (not including the sampler from one juice maker i tasted that would make this list a very hard 3 choicer)
In no order as i really can't choose a favourite
Wiener Vapes - Tail chase. Got a bottle one saturday afternoon, by monday she was empty
Hazeworks - Scream. Holy canoly, just wow
Milklab - Hakaberry. Damn tasty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (18/12/15)

My top 3 gems, in no particular order:

MMM: Biscuit Dreams
MMM: Noggy Rock
NCV: Milked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (18/12/15)

VapourMountain - *Tropical Ice*
Bumblebee Flavour Fluid* - Nirvana*
Vape Elixir* - Shipwrecked*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (18/12/15)

ELP Island Ice
White Label Berry Yoghurt
MMM Ashybac

Have to add ELP Special Reserve in there too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nox46 (18/12/15)

It would be difficult to come up with a top 3 for me because our local mixers have really raised the bar (in my newbie opinion comparing to some of the import stuff I've tried) but my clear stand out favourite would have to be Creamy Lemon Biscuits by Creamyclouds. Picked some up this week at VK and I've already smashed through the bottle. That stuff is epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/12/15)

Alex said:


> VapourMountain - *Tropical Ice*
> Bumblebee Flavour Fluid* - Nirvana*
> Vape Elixir* - Shipwrecked*


Shipwrecked is pretty awesome hey? I've already added a 2nd bottle to my stash, I hardly ever order a 2nd bottle of anything

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (19/12/15)

My current local favourites are (No way I can pick just 3) :

World Wonders - Table Mountain
Nom du Plume #2
Complex Chaos - Yogi Drip
Vape Elixir - Shipwrecked
Wiener - Good Boy
Mr Hardwick's - Debbie does donuts

Still so many to try

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Drmzindec (19/12/15)

Mr Hardwick's - Debbie does donuts
White label - Straw Dogs
World Wonders - Colossus

Ordering:
Centurion Vapes - Butterscotch Brûlée

After just a few SA juices ill probably never buy international juices again! We damn good at this!

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex_123 (19/12/15)

-DDD by Mr Hardwicks
-Freaky loops by Complex chaos
-#2 Nom du plume

They are in no specific order. And all the bottles seem to have holes in them...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rebel (19/12/15)

My top 3 in no particular order

ELP- Special Reserve
Complex Choas- Freaky Loops
Fogg's Famous Sauce- At First Flight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/12/15)

I honestly cant list just three - in no particular order:
MMM - Biscuit Dreams with a shot of Vapour mountain's Coffee
Complex Chaos - Freaky loops
Complex Chaos - Yogi drip
MMM - Sweet Bac
Five Points E-Liquid - The Milk
Five Points E-Liquid - Loops
Five Points E-Liquid - Vanilla Blast
Mr Hardwicks - DDD
World Wonders - Table Mountain
Vapour Mountain - Tropical Ice
Vapour Mountain - XXX
Vapour Mountain - Ledgends Dean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wazarmoto (19/12/15)

Debbie does donuts 

And how is it that Blends of Distinction was not mentioned? 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rudi (19/12/15)

Don't have 3, but this is my Fav at the moment - Tribal - Dragon Kick
@Tiaan Got some damn good juice there man!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/15)

Newly Discovered Juices... no longer zero!
We now have Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Coffee Milkshake and Metatron by Sacred may make the list too...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jlw777 (19/12/15)

1.) Cream Biscuit by MMM
2.) Yoghurt berry by white label
3.) Burst by NCV

Honorable mention: Halo prime 15 tobacco flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (19/12/15)

For me personally, if I buy another bottle of the same juice I am inlove with it. Since there are so many great flavours I tend to rather try something new everytime I restock.

Here are the flavours I have bought more than once.

ELP - Special Reserve
NCV - Milkd
NCV - Strwb

Such great variety from our SA brands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW (20/12/15)

In no particular order:
SkyBlue - Ambrosia - Can't get enough of this stuff
Nostalgia - Fog Weaver
Nostalgia - Yogichew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan (23/12/15)

Rudi said:


> Don't have 3, but this is my Fav at the moment - Tribal - Dragon Kick
> @Tiaan Got some damn good juice there man!!


Thanks ou Maat!


----------



## andro (23/12/15)

nostalgia red licorice

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (23/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Newly Discovered Juices... no longer zero!
> We now have Creamy Lemon Biscuit and Coffee Milkshake and Metatron by Sacred may make the list too...


Uncle Rob is this coffee shake juice you speak of still unreleased? 
Also, Metatron is not a local juice

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## skola (23/12/15)

I can't possibly only pick three so I'm going to list my new favorites...
"In no particular order"

ELP - Special Reserve
VM - VM4 Oak Aged
Milk Lab - Pomghurt 
Blends of Distinction - Hazelnut Latte 
Nostalgia - Yogichew
Hazeworks - Scream

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/15)

skola said:


> Uncle Rob is this coffee shake juice you speak of still unreleased?
> Also, Metatron is not a local juice



Yip it should be released in the next week or two... and yes Metatron is indeed international... from California!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

